# Cockapoo Boarding at my house



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, I just want to Air an idea and see if anyone would be interested? I have two bitch Cockapoo's aged 19mths and 10mths, I would love another but my hubby has put his foot down! I'm a full time housewife so am pretty much at home with my lovely doggies. I have two children aged 7yrs and 11yrs, we have a rabbit, chickens and an aviary of budgies. We have a large garden plus my dogs have their own garden for toileting. Ok so here's my idea: I'm thinking of offering day boarding and boarding whilst you go on holiday, I'm a Cockapoo addict so this would only be open to Cockapoo's. The obvious things would apply like an up to date vaccination certificate would need to be seen, plus up to date worming and flea treatments etc. And current pet insurance. There's plenty more I can tell you, but will wait first to see if anyone is interested. Ok so it's over to you lovely owners. Regards Sue


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

Unfortunately a bit far away for day boarding but could be of interest for
holidays ( if you are mad enough to take Betty on!!)


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I had one of my trainers set up a wee business originally doing dog walking and boarding. She eventually gave up the walking as although there was a call for it people were not willing to pay enought to make a decent profit. She did do the boarding for a while.

I think that she had to be inspected by the council and have a separate room that was the boarders. She did keep her own dog separate from it. Problems could happen if your own dogs got into a fight with the boarder and there were injuries.

It was a good wee business for her and she had plenty of bookings but you will need to see what the regulations are in your area for it. There is also a company that do it nationally if you wanted to do it with help. I think they are called Pet Sitters if you do a search on them.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would definitely use you to look after Beau if you were nearer as we would only have her board with someone as don't think she would be very happy in kennels so I say go for it as you have nothing to lose


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd be interested x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny because I'd like to be a dog walker - and in an ideal world - would only get to walk cockapoos Think it's a great idea. Shame you're not a bit closer to me!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent idea!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What have you got to lose. I say go for it, give it a whirl and see what happens. 

If you're serious, you will need a good web site to attract customers.

Good luck with your new venture


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantastic idea!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck with your new business! A bit far for me but I am sure you will do very well!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Think it's a brilliant idea.......GOOD LUCK


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I would definitely be interested for hols- I am in Hampshire too

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great idea ... I would much prefer my dogs to be in home environment if I ever had to leave them ....


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your positive feedback, definitely food for thought. 

Sue


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I went to visit a dog minder today as need to leave Poppy with her on Monday so it was an intro to each other. I love the idea of a minder. I choose a child minder over a nursery and want a dog minder over kennels for the same ho e from home love. She is a friend o my aunts so came recommended.

I think if you can turn your love into a business then you will do really well!! 

Good luck.


----------

